# Ebay auction for Eagles blanks



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2015)

I asked Jeff if I could hold and auction for a couple of Eagle blanks that I got with Lou Metcalf's merchandise that I'm selling for Lou here .http://www.penturners.org/forum/f158/selling-dcbluesmans-collection-132224/
He did not want to start a precedent and asked me if I could list them on EBay and include a link  to the Ebay auction here on the Casual Conversation forum so here is the link to what could be the last two Eagle blanks that will ever be sold. All the proceeds will go to Lou and if an IAP menber wins the Auction I will throw in our last Huanghuali blank.
 Pen Blanks by Eagle | eBay


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2015)

So far the bidding is at $102.50 and 7 bidders, no to shabby for the first 8 hours:
  	Bidder	 Bid Amount	Bid Time	 
  		   US $102.50	
May-12-15 14:07:55 PDT
   		   US $100.00	
May-12-15 10:35:46 PDT
    	  	   US $71.00	
May-12-15 10:35:46 PDT
   		   US $70.00	
May-12-15 11:05:07 PDT
   	  	   US $56.00	
May-12-15 10:35:46 PDT
   		   US $55.00	
May-12-15 09:00:38 PDT
   	   	   US $50.00	
May-12-15 09:00:38 PDT

 	Starting Price	   US $50.00	
May-12-15 07:29:05 PDT


----------



## edstreet (May 12, 2015)

Perhaps some education is in order for all the noobs who not around when eagle was.  I am getting tons of questions like "who was eagle?" "why is that blank stupidly over priced"


----------



## cal91666 (May 12, 2015)

John, just maybe Ed is getting ask these questions because he has shared this post and auction on at least 2, that I'm aware of, pen turning groups on Facebook.
Who are YOU to tell someone to "DO A SEARCH"???


----------



## thewishman (May 12, 2015)

Eagle was a pen maker who tried lots of new things. Several types of blanks we see commonly now, were first done by Eagle. 

I believe the second blank is designed so that it will line up properly (each possible of the three leads) with the triple start threads on a Junior series. Line it up with one and it will match no matter which way you screw on the cap.


----------



## edstreet (May 12, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Why the heck are you getting tons of questions. Who are you????  Roy put the ad up. Do a search and you will learn something. Yes that is right I SAID DO A SEARCH. You know what is STUPID Ed your overblown photos.  There would not be enough space here to explain who that was.



I know who eagle was.  I shared this post on six pen groups and many are asking.  Also we have a large number of people here who do not know.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 12, 2015)

edstreet said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Why the heck are you getting tons of questions. Who are you????  Roy put the ad up. Do a search and you will learn something. Yes that is right I SAID DO A SEARCH. You know what is STUPID Ed your overblown photos.  There would not be enough space here to explain who that was.
> ...



If you know then tell the story. Then you would also know why the blanks are as you put it Stupidly expensive (great choice of words)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 12, 2015)

thewishman said:


> Eagle was a pen maker who tried lots of new things. Several types of blanks we see commonly now, were first done by Eagle.  I believe the second blank is designed so that it will line up properly (each possible of the three leads) with the triple start threads on a Junior series. Line it up with one and it will match no matter which way you screw on the cap.



That's pretty cool.  Just make sure you use a triple not a double or quad.


----------



## JimB (May 12, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...




I don't believe Ed was calling them 'stupidly expensive'. I believe he was using that as an example of the questions he is getting from people who don't know who Eagle was.


----------



## edstreet (May 12, 2015)

Eagle:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=978

http://www.penturners.org/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=978&starteronly=1

https://www.facebook.com/dawn.kizer...281891025&type=1&l=b42957075e&hc_location=ufi


----------



## jttheclockman (May 12, 2015)

I put my bid in on those blanks and as I was doing so I was thinking would i be able to turn them or keep as such. I know what Eagle would have said, just turn them and have fun.


----------



## ed4copies (May 12, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I put my bid in on those blanks and as I was doing so I was thinking would i be able to turn them or keep as such. I know what Eagle would have said, just turn them and have fun.



Unfortunately, he would have said, "Turn the damn things, I can always make another one if you f it up!"   Not so, any more.  Yes, it would be harder to turn now.  But, the several I have are worth more to me as blanks than they ever could be as pens.  Many, many memories.


----------



## cal91666 (May 12, 2015)

Okay ladies and gentlemen I am the current high bid so I respectfully ask you let me start my collection with these!!!!:beer:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 12, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I put my bid in on those blanks and as I was doing so I was thinking would i be able to turn them or keep as such. I know what Eagle would have said, just turn them and have fun.
> ...




Ed you are so right. That was his famous line.



While I am at it because I have been getting PM's about my comment to EDSTREET. I do not want this to take on a bad aura because of my statement. I wish Ed would have put the 2 posts together when he made the first one and that would have explained things more. His second post with the links in it are or should have gone in with the first. This gives a little insight to who Eagle was and shows some of his works of art that even today are being analyzed and tried being copied. I misread the post with the words printed the way they were. For this I apologize.

I would also like to thank Roy for doing what he is doing and the help he is providing to another long time member here Lou Metcalf.  

There were some really fine and talented people that came through this site and their work still lives on. It is a new generation but for some fleeting moments such as this we get to look back at some artistic work from a true artisan.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2015)

JT and Ed, you don't know how tempted I was to keep these two and pay Lou for them, but the ones I was given or bought from Eagle are the one that are the most precious to me. Besides Eagle would have wanted these to go to someone that really wanted one. 
The question to turn or not to turn  is just to hard to answer. Ed is right , you have no idea home many times he told me  the same thing"turn the damn thing and when I just turned the wave pen for the IAP Collection I heard him, I swear, say "Don't f*&^ it up I ain't here to make another.


----------



## edstreet (May 12, 2015)

Geeze people.  

Everyone who claims to have Eagles blanks it's time to call. Show them, post them for everyone to see.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2015)

*I'll show some of mine now show yours*


​


----------



## magpens (May 13, 2015)

Those are unbelievable, Roy ! .  Wish I had known Eagle .


----------



## edstreet (May 13, 2015)

Sadly my 3 links earlier is not fully correct.  There are permission issues that bar those without facebook accounts from viewing the index but I have been able to get a entry so many of you can see the wonderful photo's that Dawn has kept.

https://www.facebook.com/ed.street.92/posts/10204128006622310

There are 195 photo's in this album and well worth the look at every single one of them.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Geeze people.
> 
> Everyone who claims to have Eagles blanks it's time to call. Show them, post them for everyone to see.


One I turned,and one still a blank..


----------



## Imaginethat (May 13, 2015)

Double post. Sorry. If you see my head rolling around please kit on back down the road


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2015)

Good morning IAP, I awoke this morning to see that the bidding has reached $148.50, a nice number indeed but folks thats less than $50 each...remember along with Eagles blanks I will include one Huanghuali blank that some have said is the rarest wood around and by itself is worth $50 so dig deeper in your pockets, it's only money.:biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (May 13, 2015)

Wish I could bid. Beside being killed by the wife......lol

Better still, wish I would have found this hobby many year ago. 
Maybe then I would have had the expierence of knowing Lou. Sounds like some people here have some great stories.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I asked Jeff if I could hold and auction for a couple of Eagle blanks that I got with Lou Metcalf's merchandise that I'm selling for Lou here .http://www.penturners.org/forum/f158/selling-dcbluesmans-collection-132224/
> He did not want to start a precedent and asked me if I could list them on EBay and include a link  to the Ebay auction here on the Casual Conversation forum so here is the link to what could be the last two Eagle blanks that will ever be sold. All the proceeds will go to Lou and if an IAP menber wins the Auction I will throw in our last Huanghuali blank.
> Pen Blanks by Eagle | eBay


A little off topic Roy but are you reading your PMs?


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2015)

Lets see who is serious and who is just fooling around....I'm following the auction.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2015)

BTW I don't have any of Eagle's blanks.....yet.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2015)

Who is going to stop LeRoy from getting his first Eagle blanks. I won't be able to bump this until later this afternoon or evening as we need to attend to some personal business but I will follow the auction on my phone, so bid, bid, bid. Who knows $205 just might win them


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 13, 2015)

Eagle was an amazing man, and amazingly simple. Always enjoyed a phone call from him. Never met in person, but....Had a few blanks once, couldn't turn them.


----------



## tbroye (May 13, 2015)

He just passed me.  Think I will hold off now until Sunday and see where the bidding is, then snipe them.  I would guess $250 would get them.  I might turn the ribbon one and put the one with cross in my display cabinet with the Pen I won a couple of years ago.  The Kit less with the sword clip.  I have thought about donating it to the collection but I like looking at and showing people what can be done. 

Tom


----------



## jttheclockman (May 13, 2015)

tbroye said:


> He just passed me.  Think I will hold off now until Sunday and see where the bidding is, then snipe them.  I would guess $250 would get them.  I might turn the ribbon one and put the one with cross in my display cabinet with the Pen I won a couple of years ago.  The Kit less with the sword clip.  I have thought about donating it to the collection but I like looking at and showing people what can be done.
> 
> Tom



Don't be too sure my friend. I am pretty good at that game.   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> tbroye said:
> 
> 
> > He just passed me.  Think I will hold off now until Sunday and see where the bidding is, then snipe them.  I would guess $250 would get them.  I might turn the ribbon one and put the one with cross in my display cabinet with the Pen I won a couple of years ago.  The Kit less with the sword clip.  I have thought about donating it to the collection but I like looking at and showing people what can be done.
> ...


Careful guys, you might have to put your money where your mouth is.......


----------



## Chromey (May 13, 2015)

As a side note, I appreciate the links, pictures, etc that have been posted. Being one of the ones relatively new to turning I sincerely appreciate this Artisans work. I did not know him but am glad to get to know his work. What a wonderful testament and legacy for new pen turners!


----------



## tbroye (May 13, 2015)

Game On


----------



## edstreet (May 13, 2015)

Seriously?  Sniping?

I see your petty sniping and I raise you *a bucket*.










Here is how it works.



OKLAHOMAN said:


> that I got with Lou Metcalf's merchandise that I'm selling for Lou here .



Some background facts:

*)What many may have missed is this is to benefit *Lou Metcalf.*  Who happens to be another legend in the community.

*) Art that is hidden and not shown is a crime against humanity.

...


Step 1) We do a *GROUP BUY* pass the bucket and take up collections.

Step 2) Buy the 2 blanks 

Step 3) Donate them to The IAP Collection

Step 4) when you attend MAPG, MPG and other gatherings that exhibits the collection you to can witness the pure epic beauty and talent of Eagle.

Step 5) Win.  Each and every one can indeed learn and grow by looking at his work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2015)

*We have a new leader in at $256.00:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*​


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 13, 2015)

I like Ed's idea above. I'd definitely put into that bucket even though I may never make it to an MPG or MAPG. Feel free to display them at SWAT!


----------



## tbroye (May 13, 2015)

Time to check the bank account.  Hope it keep going up might be able to take one more shot.  Will keep watching and decide Sunday if I can take another chane..


----------



## jttheclockman (May 14, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> *We have a new leader in at $256.00:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*​



Yea I did not hold that title long once again. Seems like you can't go to sleep here.


----------



## edstreet (May 14, 2015)

You know if the auction is to rich for you then you could always grab a buddy, split the blanks since it is two.  Gives more leverage that way.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 14, 2015)

*And the Bidding continues!*

*Overnight the bidding lead has change 6 times but the leader remains the same, seems we have an Eagle fan who really wants these. Lets see if anyone can knock him off his perch  ​*
*You now need to beat $305​*


----------



## tbroye (May 14, 2015)

As much as I would love to have an Eagle blank I am out.  Bee stung one of our dogs.  Vet bill killed our mad money for the month.  I had read of Eagle before he passed, very interesting person.  Learned a lot more after his death donated on his memorial site.  He was a true artist and character from what I learned.  Most artist are.  Will be watch the outcome.  Carry on


----------



## edstreet (May 14, 2015)

Anyone know the current owner of these?


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 15, 2015)

Not I . But I`ll drop $50 into your bucket if you want to go that route .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 15, 2015)

*We've been stuck:frown: at $305.00 for over 24 hours, remember I'm including a Huanghuali blank that's just $101.66 for each blank.Three of the worlds most wanted and rarest blanks at only $101 each is a steal, so don't let the top bidder get away with robbery, bidding is open for two more days  ​*


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 16, 2015)

*With less than 27 hours left we are now at $340.00, making each blank $113.00. Just a very short jump to $133 each and I'll throw in a pen make by Lou for the Dedication of Duncan Hall at Notre Dame. He was commissioned to make a large number of these and each one was engraved, so the winner will have something from two masters.   *


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 16, 2015)

*With 15 hours left we have reached $405.00 so the Commissioned pen for Notre Dame Duncan Hall also will go to the winner*.:good::good::good:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 16, 2015)

It was fun to play for awhile but i have to step aside. Too many medical bills to pay. Good luck to the winner. Hope you enjoy the blanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 16, 2015)

JT, thanks for your participation, we understand everyone has their limits.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 17, 2015)

*With just under 2 hours to go the bidding has reached $430, any one willing to go to*

*$450*​


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 17, 2015)

*We have a winner!*

*The auction ended and the winner is ????
sorry but I've sworn not to announce the winner yet, but I will tell you the winning bid was a whopping.
$436.95 shipped ​*


----------



## skiprat (May 17, 2015)

Congrats to the person with deep pockets, whoever it was. I had a few bids in at the beginning, but knew I couldn't last long.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2015)

Nice work Roy. Best regards to Lou.


----------

